# ربط التدفئة الأرضية بالطاقة الشمسية



## بيغ شيرا (9 فبراير 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة من اصحاب الخبرة والمعرفة
الموضوع : الطاقة الشمسية و التدفئة
اني اقوم باكساء منزلي في منطقة شديدة البرودة شتاء" . قمت بتمديدات الانابيب الخاصة بالتدفئة الأرضية و بتركيب جهاز تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية . ما هي انجع طريقة توصيل لأستفيد الأفادة القصوى من الطاقة الشمسية لمساعدة التدفئة الأرضية. ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا"


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## مهندس حطاب (23 فبراير 2008)

انجع طريقة هي مركزات الاشعة الشمسية و لكن لا تجد منها بالسوق و تحتاج لأن تبنيها بنفسك يمكن لك ان تراسلني قد استطيع مساعدتك


----------



## عشيبة (26 فبراير 2008)

ياليت تنشر موضوع اكثر قيمة علميا المرة القادمة وشكرا


----------



## asfour41 (27 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم .. بصفتي مهندس ميكانيك مختص بالطاقات المتجددة .. فممكن اني ساعدك .. 

الطريقة المثلى والوحيدة بحكم انك اكيد مستخدم ( لواقط مسطحة flat plate collector ) او لواقط مفرغة ( evacuated tube collector ) هي ربط هذه اللواقط مع دخل المرجل ( وطبعا ربط اللواقط يعني استخدام مبادل حراري داخل الخزان الخاص بدارة اللواقط وعند ارتفاع محدد داخل هذا الخزان ) وذلك لرفع درجة حرارة الماء من 10 مثلا الى 30 مثلا .. وذلك بهدف توفير الطاقة ؟( لاتستهين بالامر .. فكمية الطاقة الممكن توفيرها عالية ) .. ويوجد عدة انظمة اوروبية موجودة حاليا وهي نتاج عمل طويل للمنظمة العالمية للطاقة iea .. وهي ستاندرات جاهزة ويمكنك الحصول عليها من موقع 
http://www.iea-shc.org/task26/index.html


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 مارس 2008)

هل تشرح لنا المكونات الموجودة لديك من اللواقط عددها ونوعها ، وشبكة الأنابيب وأطوالها ، وهل يوجد مرجل وحراق أم سخان كهربائي أم لايوجد منهما ؟؟
بشكل عام ، يجب الربط التفرعي وليس التسلسلي ، وإذا كان الربط تسلسلياً فيجب تفريغ الدارة بالكامل عند حلول الشهر الخامس من السنة الشمسية، خوفاً من غليان الماء في اللواقط .


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

نرجوا لك التوفيق في جميع افكارك


----------



## بيغ شيرا (4 مايو 2008)

أخ عشيبة
يا ليت تفهم الموضوع و تفكر به بطريقة اكثر قيمة علميا المرة القادمة قبل ان تعلق و تستهزأ بموضوعي. وحبذا لو اعطيتني حلا ان كان لديك!!! وشكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 مايو 2008)

يا خسارة .................
ألم يعجبك غير التعليق الذي لا يفيد ، لتضع إجابتك .............
وبقية الزملاء وتعبهم وتفكيرهم في مشكلتك ...أليس لهم حق عليك ؟؟؟ 
أقترح على الإدارة تغريمك بدولار عن كل مشاركة من الزملاء ،........


----------



## sharief (7 ديسمبر 2009)

طولة البال يا شباب والهدوء حلال المشاكل


----------



## saifalshalchy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز .. تنتشر لدينا في العراق سخانات شمسية قادرة على رفع درجة حرارة الماء حتى 90 درجة مئوية وأسعارها تتراوح بين 200$ وحتى 600$ وحسب الحجم والمنشا

وتتكون ببساطة من شبكة أنابيب متوازية وغير متقاطعة مصنوعة من معدن ذو قدرة عالية الى إمتصاص الحرارة وفي الأعلى خزان تقريبا 80 لتر (تختلف الأحجام حسب النوع والسعر) وينتقل الماء الحار الى أعلى بطريقة تلقائية(الحمل الحراري) 

لكن السؤال هو كيف قمت بربط وتثبيت الأنابيب أسفل البلاط؟


----------



## abeerb (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معرفة اسس دراسة التدفئة تحت الأرضية و المخططات التي يتم الاعتماد عليها في هذه الدراسة و كذلك كيفية الربط بين الطقة الشمسية و تمديدات التدفئة تحت الارضية


----------



## abeerb (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*دراسة دارات الربط بين التدفئة الأرضية و الطاقة الشمسية*

اريد معرفة اسس دراسة التدفئة تحت الأرضية و المخططات التي يتم الاعتماد عليها في هذه الدراسة و كذلك كيفية الربط بين الطاقة الشمسية و تمديدات التدفئة تحت الارضية


----------



## Ayhaam (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم.. تحية طيبة لكل الزملاء والمهندسين والفنيين
طريقة ربط الطاقة الشمسية بالدفئة الارضية طريقة ليست بزات السهولة لكي تتمكن من تشغيل التدفئة الارضية بالطاقة الشمسية ؟؟ 
اولاً _ درجة الحرارة التي تنبعث من لواقط الطاقة الشمسية لا تكفي ولكن تساعد على ارتفاع درجة الحراة وكسر البرودة التي في الانابيب في فصل الشتاء تكون درجة الحرارة الموجودة داخل الانابيب زو برودة شديدة ونظام الطاقة الشمسية يساعد على ارتفاع درجة الحرارة او تشغيل التدفئة الارضية والتي تعتمد على المرجل الحراري ومضخة التسريع والحراق .. يتوجب الامر ترمستات حراري مضخة تسريع على اسطوانة الطاقة الشمسية سكر كهربائي 
الامر طريقة العمل مثل طريقة العمل بالمرجل الحراري والحراق ولكن يتم اغلاق دارة المرجل ويتم الاعتماد على دارة الطاقة تقوم الطاقة برفع درجة الحرارة الى الحد الاقصى حسب ظهور الشمس مثلاً ترتفع الى درجة 30 % حرارية ويتم كسر البرودة الى الحد الاقصى من حرارة الشمس يقوم السكر الكهربائي باغلاق دارة الطاقة الشمسية وترمستات الحراري للمرجل يقوم تلقائي عندها تشغيل الحراق ليتم ترفيع درجة الحرارة حسب تعيير الترمستات المرجل الحراري وهذه الطريقة تقلل من تشغيل حراق المازوت كسر البرودة الى الحد الاقصى من حرارة الشمس وبعدها التشغيل والاعتماد على المرجل وسأصور لكم طريقتين تم الاشراف عليها من قبلي بنجاح بالموضوع الاتي
تقبلو تعليقي 
الاستاذ محمد وشكراً


----------

